# Is this Clearlane or did I get screwed? how to tell?



## 2011F250Lariat (Oct 28, 2010)

Ok so I have always used bagged rock salt untill now, have more accounts this year and can save some money by buying bulk so I decided to get it form a place close to me as I knew I can talk them into delivering only 3 tons to me since I am within 5 miles. They gave me a price of $90 per ton delivered to my driveway. This is in Chicago's northwest suburbs. I don't have room for more nor did I want to risk getting more incase I dont like the product, I figured 3 tons is a good start to check it out.

This is what I got, and here is what my initial reaction is:

1. It is NOT green like I read on here it should be. Its light brown color.
2. It is extremely fine, I understand that bulk is finer then bagged, but it seems extremely fine, such that I am thinking I will use MORE of this product rather then less, compared to bagged rock salt.
3. It doesnt look like I got an actual 3 tons either, but still working on the weight.
4. I tasted it out of curiosity, tastesd like regular rock salt to me, but then again i never tasted a treated product, and I am not sure this is an effective way to tell either. What if its mixed and some rocks are treated and others not.

Please look at the pictures and let me know what you think, I need some advice before I call the company I got it from with my complaints on monday.


----------



## 2011F250Lariat (Oct 28, 2010)

A few more pics.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

That isn't clearlane... Sorry


----------



## turfmasters (Nov 24, 2008)

Yep,you got taken.Clearlane is always green with liquid mag added.The green dye is so you can see where you are spreading it.The liquid mag is clear.


----------



## agurdo17 (Sep 15, 2011)

looks pretty sticky to.


----------



## turfmasters (Nov 24, 2008)

For many years I used Clear Lane and just loved the way it performed.However alot of the companies and sites that I deal with want to be GREEN friendly,so I switched to International Salt Company and use a product called Ice-B-Gone which has Beat Juice and Molases in it.It works really,really good.The Beat Juice brings the freeze temps down because of the sugar in it and the Molases which has natural sugar in it does the same but at a lower freeze point and it sticks to the road surface when you spread it.Smells good too!


----------



## turfmasters (Nov 24, 2008)

Sorry,the correct spelling should have been beet not beat.


----------



## Lugnut (Feb 25, 2006)

Put up a picture from farther away so we can see the size of the pile to chime in on its weight. 

I agree thats no clearlane that i've ever seen before


----------



## 2011F250Lariat (Oct 28, 2010)

thanks for the input guys, any chance this is thundermelt instead, isnt that stuff brown?

As for the weight I will know what it is exactly tommorrow.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

doesn't matter what it is, it isn't Clearlane. Tell the scammers to get it off your property!


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

negative on the clearlane.give them a call.


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

Agreed, it not a clearlane. It wouldn't have any clumps in it if it was clearlane, not to mention the color. Tell them to come pick it up and give you a refund. Or keep it and the bring you real clearlane for free


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

It is thundermelt. Ran it last year. It is a damn mess to use.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

http://www.cargill.com/products/salt/winter/clearlane/photos-media/index.jsp


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

That product looks like it has gotten wet a few times. We have had Clearlane stored in bulk, when it get's wet it looses all it's green. Also once you spread it the green goes away really quick. We have been accused of spreading white salt when we actually put down Clearlane.

I don't really know how you guys can tell that isn't Clearlane for sure but it does look like crap.


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

If it is clearlane ans it got wet, then the additive has been washed out. I use snow slicer and the additive that is colored purple activates first then the salt kicks in.


----------



## SnowGuy (Jan 7, 2006)

Looks awfully fine to spread very well.


----------



## 2011F250Lariat (Oct 28, 2010)

Weight checks out, but product definately does not, we'll see what happens when i contact them tommorrow. I am very close to posting their info so that others don't get taken by this company.


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

wana hear what happens......


----------



## havenlax18 (Dec 16, 2010)

I am in the same situation as you... except they didn't deliver me anything I did not want. This year I am running thunder-melt. I am purchasing bulk for about 80 a ton. Its not THAT bad IMO. All I know is that it is cheap. Though I recommend tarping the salt over so it does not freeze up on you.


----------



## havenlax18 (Dec 16, 2010)

looks about 3 tons also...


----------



## 2011F250Lariat (Oct 28, 2010)

havenlax18;1376190 said:


> looks about 3 tons also...


Weight is correct as I mentioned earlier, the problem lies in the fact that I ordered Clearlane and did not get it. I wanted it for several reasons, after reading reviews of people that used it. This stuff is NOT what I wanted, and worse yet I might not be able to use it if it clumps up because of it being crappy product.


----------



## havenlax18 (Dec 16, 2010)

Very true, looks like it sat out too long.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

I am not defending these guys but click on the link 1olddog posted. Look at the picture of the clearlane in the shed. You can see where they put a loader into the pile. Where there is fresh salt it is real green but if you look at the pile the top of it is white. We used to but clearlane 40 tons at a time. When the snow or rain hit it the top would turn white. We would mix it back in to make it as green as possible but the clearlane under the crust layer would be green and the top would be white.

You might want to go down to their site and see what they have there before you go accusing them of selling them something else.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

So did they make it right?


----------



## iceman1 (Aug 10, 2011)

CET is correct. This could have been clearlane at one time or mixed with clearlane and regular salt because i see a tint of green in it. The bottom line it is not what I would expect. We are a clearlane retailer and if that is what showed up at one of my customers I am sure i would get a call and if it came right from cargill i would be on the phone with my sales lady asap. I bet this is from last year and it has lost 99% of its color and most likley most of they goodstuff that makes it work awesome. By the way I sell Clearlane $90 a ton out of indy and Cincinnati


----------



## snowguys (Jul 26, 2006)

what is THUNDERMELT TREATED ROCK SALT ?


----------



## 2011F250Lariat (Oct 28, 2010)

Well I actually found another place to get my salt at, I never gave them a chance to make it right, I was so dissapointed that I just said screw it. Wasn't worth my time, and quite frankly I don't want to do business with someone that sold me some old garbage **** from last year, you only get one chance to get my business, there are so many places to get salt anyway. You know what they say, screw me once, shame on you, screw me twice, it be shame on me. There will NOT be a second time. Done with them, don't buy your salt from addison, il.


----------

